# 8 month female



## Kellnhaus (Jan 15, 2019)

New to showing and would like to know how she "stacks" up lol. Thanks all.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Pretty young female with good color. She looks balanced with no extremes. High withers, OK topline, croup is a bit steep. Good angulation front and rear, VERY nice feet and pasterns. I would suspect she moves well.


----------



## Gregc (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm no pro, but I like the look of the bitch and love your photos!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Kellnhaus (Jan 15, 2019)

lhczth said:


> Pretty young female with good color. She looks balanced with no extremes. High withers, OK topline, croup is a bit steep. Good angulation front and rear, VERY nice feet and pasterns. I would suspect she moves well.


Thank you! Yes she does move very well so far. Appreciate your feedback!


----------



## Kellnhaus (Jan 15, 2019)

Gregc said:


> I'm no pro, but I like the look of the bitch and love your photos!


Ah thanks!


----------

